# Steoger



## blhunter3

MY hunting partner bought a brand new semi-auto steoger, and i shot just fine untill, we started hunting this fall. it has never failed to not shoot when birds are near. though it has no problem shooting clays. he has tried all different ammo. first the firing pin didnt hit hard enough and now it wont eject the shell, limiting him to one shot. anyone else having these or simalir problems. Need hlep soon.


----------



## Neanderthal

At the risk of sounding like a d..k head, is your friend's 2000 very clean-including taking the bolt apart-and very well lubed? I know this sounds stupid, but these guns need quite a long break-in period, during which they should stay well lubed-wet-internally. They take longer to break in than the manual suggests, IMO. They are VERY easy to take apart and re-assemble with a look or 2 at the manual. Mine has been rock reliable. Not one problem of any kind, and it's still not broken in IMO. I think they are under-rated and a true value, even if they would cost more!


----------



## blhunter3

NO its not a dumb remark. He has been cleaning it after ever hunt and has taken it apart. I dont know much about steoger, but from what your saying its probly not broke in yet. It just getting frustarting when there are birds in the air and having a semi auto shoot like a single shot. But so goes hunting. IF you can think of anything else let me know.


----------



## omegax

Hmm... it's definitely not characteristic of all Stoegers. Mine has never failed under any conditions, and I hunted last year at zero degrees with the gun dirty as hell. I was pretty careful about breaking it in, but it's never jammed on me, and I could definitely treat it nicer.


----------



## blhunter3

could it be the shells? He was using Kent Steel and then he switched to Federal and it jams or doesnt fire alot less often.


----------



## Bigdog

My partner had the same single shot problem with his this year, second year he had the gun. He was also shooting Kent shells. Not sure what he did about it.


----------



## Neanderthal

Mine has been 100% trouble free since new, but I only shoot Winchester and Federal shells. I don't know if this has anything to do with it, though.


----------



## blhunter3

He just shot over a 100 shells this weekend and then he tried the kent steel and it didnt fire so it must be the shells. I have heard alot of bad things about the Kent steel this year. Was it just a bad batch of shells, or have they always not been good? IDK because I shoot Winchester and Federal.


----------



## xtrema2

i have a stoeger and never had trouble and my cousin had one and it wouldn't hit the firing pin hard enough and when i looked at it there was a spring missing that goes over the firing pin ..he called and they sent him one free of charge so just check that out .


----------



## jeepguy

I had a stoeger m2000. It fired most of the time, but when it jammed it was at a crucial time, ie; ducks cupped and commited last year on my trip to Maine. I called rthe shot in front of a bunch of guys and pulled the trigger and nothing happened. I just went out today and traded it in to cabelas for 250 bucks and bought a bennelli nova. I prefer to have a good pump than a so-so auto.


----------



## wyogoose

Never had one problem with mine. It has been in the worst of elements and always come through.


----------



## whitehorse

mine would NOT fire any KENT steel loads... it performed quite well after I lengthened the fireing pin... the hammer on these things are pretty weak.

on a side note... Stoeger has great customer service and warranty. I sent in the gun because I had a stuck choke (my fault) and the replaced the barrel with a new one. I also had a bent recoil spring that they replaced. My cost to send it, replace parts, and get it shipped back totaled a wapping 0$ 
thanks stoeger!!d


----------



## Norm70

i have found that in certain cases, benelli's and stoegers matched up with kent fast steel do not mix well. I bought case of 3 1/2" 2's 2 yrs ago and ran them through my nova and had nothing but problems. Same thing happned to a friend with a stoeger. I switched to mostly federals for honkers and winchester for ducks and have not had a problem since.

With the kents the gun would sometimes would not eject the shell and also had firing pin problems. with a can of that break free gun scrubber and some rem oil i could keep my hunt going but it was annoying to do that all the time.

I put around 400 rds of federals through the nova with no problems. My buddy used his stoeger more than that. All before we bought the case of kents.

Maybe a concidence, i dunno but i will not go back to kents, even though i love them through my 870 and my old 20ga side by side.


----------



## whitehorse

I do think it's important to let people know that we don't have a problem with KENT, just our guns do... I hope this helps googlers when looking at getting a stoeger to never waste money on kent steel!! lol with that said, I too shoot fine with other brands, once and a while a clay load will not chamber correctly, but I also know that the m2000 is sensitive to the lighter loads... with that said, I shot duck load for a month and never had a problem, but as soon as I put in a goose load (kent) It misfired... missed a LOT of birds last fall, oh well


----------



## franchi

Norm70 said:


> i have found that in certain cases, benelli's and stoegers matched up with kent fast steel do not mix well.


Kent Faststeel must not work very well in any of Benelli's shotguns. Stoeger is made by/under Benelli. I also experienced this with my M2000.


----------



## Norm70

i like kents they are cheaper and shoot well through my 870 but the plastic shot casing expanding more than most i think. that is the only reason that i can firgure out i will not eject shells out of benellis???


----------



## whitehorse

mine didn't have problems ejecting... it was one of two things..

the primer wouldn't fire (the gun's hammer is soft)
or the action wouldn't close all the way closed, therefore, when fired, (must have a safty, thankfully) the fireing pin could not reach the primers.

I cannot say that everytime it missfired that it was because the action wasn't closed, but i'm pretty sure sometimes it was closed


----------



## saskboy

hi, i have recently bought a stoeger p-350 pump and while shooting it the choke became stuck and i am unable to get it out where can i send it to get it removed or even a new barrel.......


----------



## blhunter3

Take it back to the place where you bought it and tell the gunsmith what is happening.


----------



## stoeger

I have the 2000 and it jammed on me a few times. I tore it apart and cleaned it up good and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## blhunter3

I think that the Steoger's are a reall hit and miss. They seem to be really good guns, either they don't have problems or they have every problem in the world.


----------



## whitehorse

saskboy said:


> hi, i have recently bought a stoeger p-350 pump and while shooting it the choke became stuck and i am unable to get it out where can i send it to get it removed or even a new barrel.......


call stoeger, hopefull it's under warranty.. gunsmith won't do anything unless it's out of warranty, and they will charge ya a bunch... stoeger didn't charge me anything, even shipping... did the same thing, they just gave me a new choke and barrel.. well worth it!


----------



## kpedenmd

I don't know much about stoeger automatics, but I have a stoeger s/s uplander 20g. I was having touble with dry fires from the L barrel and read on a blog that winchester shells corrected the problem. I had been using Remington 2 3/4". I was skeptical but gave it a try yesterday and where before I was getting a missfire every 5 or 6 rounds, with the winchesters I shot 25 rounds yesterday without one missfire. Hope this helps somebody out there...in hindsite I wish I'd paid a little more and got a used Ugartechea. I hear they are excellent field guns.


----------



## smashdn

I have only had two problems out of my M2000. Both were my fault. The first was a piece of shot form a poorly reloaded shell found its way into the trigger mechanism and the safety stuck in the safe position. The second was the night before hunting in seven degree weather I put too much oil on the firing pin and bolt assembly and it froze up on me causing the firing pin to not cause the primer to fire the shell.

The bolt is extremly easy to take apart. I took the bolt apart sitting onthe bank in aobut 5 minutes and was back to hunting.


----------



## dep6

I have had 3 of them now, straight out of the box, without problems, monetary reasons made me sell them, wish I had back the first one, I liked that camo pattern better. Mine needed cleaning over the past week, shot it 4 days in awful weather and she performed great until I got her really dirty, clicked on a shell but fired the 2nd one, cleaned well and back at it with nary a problem.


----------



## Pikeguy

I won an M-2000 at a DU banquet last week. Did a bunch of research and decided to keep the gun for ducks, despite a lot of bad reviews. I took it all the way apart, checked everything out and performed a proper cleaning. I also cycled the gun manually about a hundred times just to loosen everything up. I used it on a duck hunt Saturday and was very pleased. I know it's only one hunt, but I think they are a much better gun than their reputation indicates. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them at this point.


----------



## ToConfuz

Q: Does my Stoeger shotgun need to be broken in?
A: Only the Stoeger Model 2000 requires a break-in period. The first step after purchase is to clean the gun and oil it thoroughly. Anywhere from 100 to 200 rounds of a heavy load should be fired through the new gun for proper break-in. This will prepare the gun for cycling light trap or hunting loads. The minimum load the Stoeger Model 2000 will cycle reliably after break-in is an 11/8 ounce and 3 drams of powder.
Q: What do I do if I have a problem with my Stoeger functioning?
A: Gather as much information as you can about the malfunction. For example: What exact load were you shooting? Is the malfunction consistent (always the third shot, etc.) or is it sporadic? The more that you can tell us about the problem, the easier it will be to diagnose the malfunction. You can call our Customer Service Department at (301) 283-6981 or (800) 264-4962 from 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. EST.


----------

